# Malaga Airport access and parking help please



## Cotehill (Jan 15, 2006)

Please forgive me if slightly off topic but I have to collect my wife and 3 grandchildren at Malaga Airport in October. I will have driven down from the UK in our motorhome.

Does anyone know what access and parking are like at Malaga for a van.

Thanks


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Neil

we have flown into malaga loads of time. it is much smaller than say heathrow or stansted, more like newcastle. I do not think you will have any problem getting into the airport with your mh. The only problem you might come across is that due to the heat they have canopies over the parking bays. however there is an access road along the main doors to the building so you could probably wait there

stew


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Cotehill,

Have driven in to Malaga airport several times with a mini-bus and no real access problems except make sure you do not get into the lanes for return car hire as there are height restrictions into and out of the multi-story.

Last visit September 2005 there was major roadworks and traffic in/out was slow. Best to phone the airport to check.

See website www.malaga-airport-guide.com for information.

Hope this is of assistance,

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Malaga airport is a TOTAL NO GO at the moment........HUGE amount of work going on doing access roads, terminal, runway, parking...with most of existing parking closed/gone.......and it will be like this for some time. Spanish planning.......

OK, slightly less traffic in October but access ramps, overheads, temp diversions very busy construction traffic mean not a good place for Mhome.

I have people flying into Malaga to collect Motorhomes etc and we are having them met by me on motorbike and a taxi and brought out to a meeting place.......

Bloody nightmare...........

Give me a PM and we will help if we can.........


----------



## TravellingCliffs (Jul 25, 2006)

Cotehill said:


> Please forgive me if slightly off topic but I have to collect my wife and 3 grandchildren at Malaga Airport in October. I will have driven down from the UK in our motorhome.
> 
> Does anyone know what access and parking are like at Malaga for a van.
> 
> Thanks


Not a problem although I am not familiar with your camper. We are in Penrith at the moment and would be happy to tlk to you. 07919993711 if you would like to chat about Malaga. Where are you going to base yourself. The train service from Malaga along the coast as far as Fuenghirola is excellent and extremely cheap.
Tony and Joan Cliff


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Malaga airport*

:? 
Just got in from Malaga early this morning on a delayed flight.
Access to the airport complex is not too bad, although slow because of the huge amount of construction works and extensions going on. My brother took me to the airport, and we went to the free parking shown as P4, and then took the free shuttle bus to the terminal.
If I was picking anyone up with my motorhome, I too would head for parking P4, or just next to it a large coach park, and then just walk across to the shuttle bus stop. NO WAY would I attempt to get to the terminals with a motorhome.
HTH,
Re boarding my Chausson tomorrow am for the return home to Italy.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi eddied

Good advise and you are quite right P4 is OK.....but only sometimes.......it is full now!

I too have just got back from Malaga Airport [well, one of the drivers] for a MH pick-up and can confirm that there is a 4 Km west and 2 km east que on the M340 for the airport turn-off........Not unusual and will get worse later and over the weekend. AND work on main access road starts early Oct. Like I say, Spanish planning 

Great thing about this site is good and latest info, Cotehill should wait nearer the time.........


----------



## Cotehill (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the help so far. I will take Detourer's advice and raise this again a little nearer the time. Any further info in the meantime would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------

